# EDC laser flashlight combo



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Is there such a thing? Something with only one battery, less than 4” long. I apologize if this has been asked before, though I find it hard dot believe it hasn’t. I’ve been searching but haven’t found a thread. Nor have I been able to find such a product. Seems like it would sell very well 
jim


----------



## Dingle1911 (Apr 21, 2018)

I wish there was, but I haven't found anything. I have a Nextorch GL20 which is small, but it isn't a good light or a good laser. Basically I want a streamlight TLR-8 with a pocket clip and tail cap click switch.


----------



## parametrek (Apr 21, 2018)

My flashlight DB has an option for red/green/IR laser under 'LED color' but they are mostly only on weaponlights.

The GL20 is indeed the least expensive and most EDC-able of the flashlights. The rest are all made by Streamlight. The TwinTask 3AAA Laser, the 3AA ProPolymer Dualie Laser and the TwinTask MultiOps. The MultiOps light also has UV. But they are 5.5" long.


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 22, 2018)

I found and ordered a khaki GL20 on the amazons for $12. 
I’ll see how well it works for me. 
Thank you


----------

